# Jenny Non-caribbeans



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Ron's Jenny Fascination sales post reminded me to post some pictures of the various Jenny watches that I have that are not Caribbeans. In general, the non-divers are cheap, the divers pricey and Caribbeans are, of course, expensive now.

First up is my NOS Jenny Fascination (different to Ron's):





































Seller's pictures


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

A couple of more pictures of the Jenny Fascination:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up is a NOS burgundy-dialled Jenny with convex lugs reminiscent of the Doxa Sub. Unfortunately, this is the only remaining picture I have of it:










Again, seller's pictures


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up is another NOS Jenny which is very similar to the previous one. However, it has a grey/brown smoky dial that reminds me of the colour of the Certina DS-3 300m:




























Yet again, sellers pics


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

More pictures of the last Jenny:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up are some Jenny divers that are not Caribbeans. The following oval-shaped diver also appears under the Aquadive name. In fact, there are so many similarities between Jenny and Aquadive, that I suspect that they were made by the same manufacturer:

Jenny Sealab:










Equivalent Aquadive:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

A couple of more pictures of the Aquadive:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

The Aquadive also came in the equivalent ladies version:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

This Sealab is a relatively recent acquisition and looks similar in shape to the Caribbean ref. 706 case. However, it is actually somewhat smaller:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

A couple more pictures of the last Jenny Sealab:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I love the Sealab.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

adrian said:


> I love the Sealab.


Which one?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

DaveE said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Sealab.
> ...


The last one.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great collection Dave. Its the first time you've shown these since I've joined (perhaps?) so lovely to see them. As you might guess I especially love your orange Aquadive. What type of strap do you use with this?

Congrats - Stu.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Great collection Dave. Its the first time you've shown these since I've joined (perhaps?) so lovely to see them. As you might guess I especially love your orange Aquadive. What type of strap do you use with this?
> 
> Congrats - Stu.


Thanks Stuart.







A lot of these vintage divers are quite difficult to find a strap or bracelet that looks good AND feels right. I've got loads to choose from, e.g. NSA and BOR for bracelets and vintage Tropics and modern silicon Tropics. NSA and BOR bracelets often look great, but often seem flimsy on the bigger dive watches. However, the orange Aquadive is no behemoth, so a BOR is perfect for the job.







I find that the strange oval shape of this watch does not go with rubber/silicon straps.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

DaveE said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Great collection Dave. Its the first time you've shown these since I've joined (perhaps?) so lovely to see them. As you might guess I especially love your orange Aquadive. What type of strap do you use with this?
> ...


Thanks Dave. Perhaps you could post a pic of it with the BOR sometime? - It a sure is beaut







- Cheers - Stu.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


Sure thing Stu







I'll have to find it first though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dave thatnks for posting the pictures







.... It's a great thematic collection you have put together IMO


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave as always great collection...here are my two

Just arrived from Ron










And my Jenny chrono


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Dave as always great collection...here are my two
> 
> Just arrived from Ron
> 
> ...


Very nice Neal







I've got 2 Jenny chronographs like that as you know. One is black and is a Caribbean Junior, whilst the other is a blue Jenny Sealab chrono that is currently in bits. I haven't really got any pictures of them and will need to take some.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Dave thatnks for posting the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JoT







I found it difficult to post a thread about Jenny without posting Caribbeans, but couldn't post it without referring to some of the Aquadives that are not Caribbeans









Here's a 1970s Jenny Sealab poster I found on another forum which shows some of the non-Caribbean divers:










Oh well ,I couldn't resist mentioning Caribbeans during a Jenny post. Thus, here's a Jenny Caribbean poster I found on another forum:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Dave, do you know any more about the reference to Deep Sea Fishing in the second poster?

Its got me curious.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Robert said:


> Dave, do you know any more about the reference to Deep Sea Fishing in the second poster?
> 
> Its got me curious.


No, sorry







I hadn't really noticed it before.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Did you see this one sell on the bay for Â£490 this week


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Did you see this one sell on the bay for Â£490 this week


Yes I did







It is the first proper Caribbean chronograph I've ever seen with a Valjoux 7750 movement. I think that at least one potential buyer was put off by the seller's claim that it was from 1968, before the Valjoux 7750 had been invented.







I think that the number misrepresented by the seller was the 1968 patent number for the Caribbean case, rather than the age of the watch itself. I didn't go for it because the German seller did not take Paypal and I couldn't be bothered with bank transfers


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


I've taken some pictures of the orange Aquadive on the BOR, which I'll post when I get home from work. The caseback reads "1939". This is the same as the equivalent case ref. as the Jenny in the Sealab advert above, thus confirming that they are the same watch in all but name. I've got an Aquadive advert showing a range of their divers with the case refs. that I can scan and post here.


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Dave, very very nice!

Alessandro


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

ALFA-Watch said:


> Hi Dave, very very nice!
> 
> Alessandro


Thanks Alessandro







Have you got any Jenny non-Caribbeans?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

DaveE said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


Some pictures of the Aquadive ref. 1939 on a BOR bracelet:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Some pictures of the black Jenny Caribbean chronograph with ref. 2002 case:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Impressive collection. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

DaveE said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


Absolutely blooming marvellous Chris














- you know if you ever get tired of all that orangeâ€¦ 









Wear in good health - Cheers Stu.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

DaveE said:


> A couple more pictures of the last Jenny Sealab:


Wicked watch mate


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Timetraveller said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > A couple more pictures of the last Jenny Sealab:
> ...


Thanks







I'll try and get some better pictures of all of them.


----------



## guido7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good evening Dave

Nice Sealab Jenny Please, I wasa wondering if you could be s kind to lead me to get one like yours, if saw one or you have some tip, let me kno, I would greatly appreciate your time.

Cordially, Guido


----------



## guido8 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Dave!

I am seeing you are online, I hope you get my message, unfortunately may ranking I cannot connect to your email 

Please, wpould you like to sell the square small Jenny Sealab?

Let me know.

Thank you dave and you have a terrific day!

Respectfully,

Guido


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

It seems that Jenny may have rebranded their 1939 cased watches for several other companies, as I have had a Tavernier branded version of the same watch.










Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just noticed this thread has made a come back, and even better is that I see Dave is actually back on-line too :thumbsup:

Some cracking watches posted here, on the Jenny tour


----------

